# Nuovo utente .. subito un nuovo problema.

## MaxXMer

Salve a tutti.. sono una discarica di problemi XD 

Che devo fare quando appare questa scritta?

```

  * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.

```

ho guardato l'help a cui rimanda.. ma visto che non l'ho impostato automatico.. come faccio a fare la configurazione a mano con l'etc-update? basta quello?

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *MaxXMer wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti.. sono una discarica di problemi XD 
> 
> Che devo fare quando appare questa scritta?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quello non è un problema... devi dare un etc-update leggere bene ed aggiornare i files di configurazione.

Ti chiederei di:

- Non mettere "Nuovo utente" ad ogni post

- Leggere le guide prima di postare

ciao

luigi

----------

## MaxXMer

Ok scusatemi per il titolo idiota. :p

Per quanto riguarda le guide ho letto l'help e ho lanciato etc-update e mi ha fatto l'update.

Dopodichè ho lanciato un "emerge -uaDN world" che in fondo mi ha ridato il solito messaggio. Ho lanciato nuovamente etc-update ma il risultato è stato che non c'era niente da aggiornare .. è normale? Grazie

----------

## crisandbea

 *MaxXMer wrote:*   

> Ok scusatemi per il titolo idiota. :p
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le guide ho letto l'help e ho lanciato etc-update e mi ha fatto l'update.
> 
> Dopodichè ho lanciato un "emerge -uaDN world" che in fondo mi ha ridato il solito messaggio. Ho lanciato nuovamente etc-update ma il risultato è stato che non c'era niente da aggiornare .. è normale? Grazie

 

in che modo hai lanciato 

```
etc-update???
```

 mi spiego meglio,   dando 

```
etc-update
```

 ti viene mostrato un elenco di opzioni, quale hai cliccato ????

ciao

----------

## MaxXMer

l'ho lanciato con l'opzione -3.

IN pratica ho lanciato etc-update e poi mi ha fatto scegliere. E gli ho dato -3

ho sbagliato?

----------

## crisandbea

 *MaxXMer wrote:*   

> l'ho lanciato con l'opzione -3.
> 
> IN pratica ho lanciato etc-update e poi mi ha fatto scegliere. E gli ho dato -3
> 
> ho sbagliato?

 

dopo aver dato -3  avresti dovuto dare anche una y, per confermare tale aggiornamento. lo hai fatto ???

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

Più che sbagliato, direi che è una politica molto Ubuntiana!!  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, prima di dare ok a tappeto, dovresti vedere cosa cambia nelle cose, per non avere brutte sorprese.

Ricordalo, in passato...

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Più che sbagliato, direi che è una politica molto Ubuntiana!! 
> 
> Scherzi a parte, prima di dare ok a tappeto, dovresti vedere cosa cambia nelle cose, per non avere brutte sorprese.
> 
> Ricordalo, in passato...

 

diciamo che era sottointeso che uno legga i file che hanno bisogno di aggiornamento    :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> diciamo che era sottointeso che uno legga i file che hanno bisogno di aggiornamento   
> 
> 

 

Si, vero, ma il -3 è l'opzione (in termini grezzi): "pota tutto, fa come ti pare, basta che fai veloce... y... y... y..."!!

Non so se mi spiego... Giurami che non l'hai mai usata!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *skypjack wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   
> 
> diciamo che era sottointeso che uno legga i file che hanno bisogno di aggiornamento   
> 
>  
> ...

 

non si giurano stè cose    :Laughing:   :Laughing:    comunque  di solito uso -5. 

ciauz

----------

## skypjack

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non si giurano stè cose       comunque  di solito uso -5. 
> 
> 

 

5?? Mmm... Al momento mi sfugge, io me li leggo tutti uno per uno e il più delle volte maledico di averlo fatto perchè ho perso tempo!!

Ma dopo che in passato un -3 dato con leggerezza mi aveva costretto ai salti mortali, mai più e poi mai...

----------

## MaxXMer

Allora ho dato un -3 e gli ho dato yes  :Wink: 

C'era poco da leggere c'e n'era soltanto uno da aggiorare  :Very Happy:  quindi gli ho dato pota tutto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato dal forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## Ic3M4n

io direi che la pratica migliore è:

visualizzare l'elenco dei file

controllare quali sono stati modificati e fare un merge interattivo

ricontrollare di non averne dimenticati e fare un merge interattivo 

ricontrollare di non averne dimenticati e fare un merge interattivo

ricontrollare di non averne dimenticati e fare un merge interattivo

ricontrollare di non averne dimenticati e fare un merge interattivo

dare -5 per aggiornare tutti gli altri.

----------

## Kernel78

Io direi configurare bene dispatch-conf in modo che si occupi lui di aggiornare i file che non sono stati modificati dall'utente o che nelle nuove versioni hanno delle correzioni solo nei commenti e usare questo strumento invece di etc-update.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io direi configurare bene dispatch-conf in modo che si occupi lui di aggiornare i file che non sono stati modificati dall'utente o che nelle nuove versioni hanno delle correzioni solo nei commenti e usare questo strumento invece di etc-update.

 

sono d'accordo con te, ma purtroppo non tutti siamo in grado di configurare 

```
dispatch-conf
```

 vuoi per  questione di tempo vuoi perchè realmente non si sà come configurarlo,  viene più facile e veloce usare 

```
etc-update
```

nb:@Kernel78     fai un bel Howto  su come configurare dispatch-conf     :Wink: 

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io direi configurare bene dispatch-conf in modo che si occupi lui di aggiornare i file che non sono stati modificati dall'utente o che nelle nuove versioni hanno delle correzioni solo nei commenti e usare questo strumento invece di etc-update.

 

mi fa paura dispatch-conf .. ho sempre paura che dovrò ghostare dopo averlo lanciato  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ragazzi ma voi veramente pensate che il grande e possente makoomba (sempre sia lodato) non abbia già scritto una guida sull'argomento ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-446283-highlight-dispatchconf.html

... passa il dolore e passa la paura, se lo configuri bene si tiene traccia delle modifiche ai file di configurazione così puoi ripristinarli se per sbaglio fai qualche cavolata ...

Io ho più paura di etc-update  :Wink: 

----------

## Elbryan

mi hai convinto.. moh lo configuro .. colordiff pacioccosissimoooo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ma voi veramente pensate che il grande e possente makoomba (sempre sia lodato) non abbia già scritto una guida sull'argomento ?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-446283-highlight-dispatchconf.html
> 
> ... passa il dolore e passa la paura, se lo configuri bene si tiene traccia delle modifiche ai file di configurazione così puoi ripristinarli se per sbaglio fai qualche cavolata ...
> ...

 

non ne dubitavo che il mitico makoomba avesse già fatto una guida del genere,     

era solo per farmi dire il link che non avevo voglia di cercarlo   :Razz:    de-hi-ha-ho-hu   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

